# Benefits shooting in RAW format?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

First of all, what is RAW format for those that don't know (like me)?

Second what the ultimate benefit in shooting RAW verses the umm..the other stuff? Meaning what can we do with it and how do we do it?

-John N.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

The RAW format has no compression applied. All other formats like JPEG apply some sort of compression algorithm to save space. For most people the RAW format isn't needed because the ultimate benefit is higher quality files to edit in programs like Photoshop.

RAW image format - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> The RAW format has no compression applied. All other formats like JPEG apply some sort of compression algorithm to save space.


Not ALL other format have compression. TIFF for example gives you the option, as do many other formats.



Troy McClure said:


> For most people the RAW format isn't needed because the ultimate benefit is higher quality files to edit in programs like Photoshop.


RAW format's ultimate benefit isn't just to get higher quality files to edit later.

For a start, you can easily change the white balance of shot captured in RAW.

Rather than me explaining it further, have a read of these sites for some decent coverage on why to use RAW.

Why use your camera's raw format?
Raw -- Part I
Digital Imaging - The RAW option


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I usually shoot RAW. I find that I have more flexibility in the digital darkroom side of the process with RAW images and get better final results.

I look at it this way: a JPEG image can be compared to a film photo already printed on paper. On the other hand, a RAW image is like having the original film negative.  

Of course, just like with a film negative, RAW images need processing, hence the need for a software that can read your camera's RAW image.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As the others have said RAW is all the data that the camera is capable of capturing. With RAW, post capture, you can adjust a variety of parameters, such as exposure, white balance, light temperature, etc, etc... It is a digital negative which you must process in a raw converter.

If you shoot JPEG, the camera will decide what the pertinent information is, and throw away a bunch of other information it decides is not important. If all you ever want to do is a 4x6 or an 8x10, a high quality JPEG will be fine. If you want to get out of the camera all that you can, RAW is the way to go. The other thing about JPEG is that whenever you open and close that JPEG you will have image degradation. If you shoot JPEG, the first thing you should do is convert it to a TIFF for saving.

I have a Canon 30D (an 8MP camera). Shooting RAW, I can easily get a 20x30 print which looks fantastic.


----------

